# Insulating basement wall with 1" furring strips??



## joecaption

If your going to sheetrock over the wall so what if the foams flamable?
Most likly you have paper backed insulation in the rest of the house that's flamable. As long as there's rock over it your fine.

Sure would be better if you built a 2 X 4 wall instead, more insulation, could run wiring and make the room legal.


----------



## MovedTooMuch

So it would not be legal to have wiring in a wall with 1" furring strips? The current wall has wiring (but this is West Virginia and the codes are different here!).


----------



## jklingel

thin rigid board and sheet rock, like joe said. roxul is fire proof, and they MAY make insulation that thin; maybe drain board? Dunno, but if they make it, it would be fine for your application.


----------



## Gary in WA

I'd use some R-max (foil-faced) between the strapping to cut the heat loss and save energy; http://www.quadlock.com/technical_library/bulletins/R-ETRO_Value_of_Basement_Insulation.pdf

Even 3/4" f.b. would cut your heat loss by 70%: http://www.enersavesystems.com/pdf/Economic-Thickness-of-Thermal-Insulation.pdf

Be sure it is glued air-tight, no air allowed, and ADA the drywall: http://joneakes.com/jons-fixit-database/743

http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/information-sheets/air-barriers-airtight-drywall-approach/

Gary


----------



## rebelranger

Is the room below grade? If so the energy loss isn't as great as above grade, because of the constant earth temperature. 
@GBR - correct me if the above statement is wrong.

Thus if it were me I would get the 1/2" foam board cut it to fit between the furring strips then sheet rock over it. Depending on wall temps after that I would then use some 1/4" sheathing and install another layer of drywall. Just ensure it is all sealed up. With 1/2 board you have R3 and 1/4 sheathing you have R1 + two layers of drywall, 1/2" drywall is R .5, so R1. Only equals R5 but below grade is decent. However, I don't know if this meets Code in your area.

The bigger issue is what HVAC you want to use for heating and cooling, considering humidity and size.


----------



## Windows on Wash

Energy loss will not be as great give the lessened temperature differential, however, insulation is still a must.


----------

